# Exam Day Arrival



## kennyb04 (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anyone have a recommendation on how early to arrive for the exam? The arrival time I received said 7:15 but I'm not sure if that is the latest to arrive or when the doors first open. I remember the FE took a little bit of time to get through the calculator chek and into the room so I'm wondering how long it takes to get in with all the books and references everyone will be bringing in. Or do they check through that stuff in the room at your table?

I want to get there early enough that I am not frantic last minute but don't want to get there so early that I can't even check in either.


----------



## kennyb04 (Oct 16, 2014)

Also, just looking for a general idea of what to expect for the exam day, especially just the morning process. I took the FE a while back but have not taken the PE yet. Thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 16, 2014)

I've always tried to account for traffic build up being that I had to commute in the direction of rush hour traffic. That said I always intended to arrive around 0700. That way if traffic was greater than expected I was still safe.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 17, 2014)

Good question regarding the check-in procedure. I too am interested in knowing exactly how it is conducted.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry, I neglected to address this. My exam was administered at my university (NJIT). They sectioned off a floor in the student center and the exam was taken the campus ballroom. Prior to entering the ballroom, they had us all convene in the student lobby area until 0715 when they had us line up to enter the room. There were 4-6 proctors checking exam authorizations with your photo ID. Individually, once they have confirmed the EA and the ID you were then permitted to enter the ballroom and find your assigned seat. I assume this is the common process for all of the testing centers.


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 17, 2014)

For the PE, we brought in a ton of books. I had mine in crates, along with my cooler of snacks and drinks and another crate with extra calculator, extra shirt, etc.

They didn't inspect materials while coming in, however there were a million proctors wandering around all the time. All suitcases and carts were stored in one part of the room. It was an odd combination of stressful and relaxed.

I would guess that with more riding on the PE, they get fewer cheaters. Out of 100+ test takers, nobody got thrown out or thoroughly checked (like TSA style), other than an obvious visual inspection from the million proctors, continuously.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 17, 2014)

I think the time listed on your admission letter is the (optimistic) door opening time. Expect the doors to open at 7:15 (at best), or shortly thereafter. But, like others have said, it's better to be there with time to spare.


----------

